

10 Best Practices of Code Commenting & Formatting - RiaDro
http://www.dotnetcodegeeks.com/2012/03/10-best-practices-of-code-commenting.html

======
forrestblount
When I worked at Google I was blown away by their attention to readability. It
makes sense when they preach that any employee (having passed readability for
a given language) can commit code to any project. What surprised me most?
Extra spaces. After parens, brackets -- anywhere midline you can. This makes
it easier to read any line of code and scan the whole document. Of course,
they compile and minimize everything before it runs in production.

